# Smok V8 as a dripper?



## JoleneC (20/2/17)

I'm not really a newbie but this is kinda a newbie question so here it goes...

I have a Vaporesso Attitude which I ️ and I really want a rainbow smok V8 stick just because it's so pretty. I also want to get into dripping so...can I use the V8 as my dripping mod and if so, what's the best dripper to go with it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (20/2/17)

Hi @JoleneC !

You can use it as a mod for a dripper. It should work okay because it was designed around the low coils that the tank it comes with uses. Normally it would be better to get a bigger dual battery mod for dripping, so you have access to variable wattage, and higher power, but this will work, I just don't think it will be AS good.

I can't recommend a dripper though, as I'm not a fan of dripping. The Hadaly or Goon seem to be the popular choices at the moment, but if you have the money, and want to go matchy-matchy...

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...en2-rda-by-armageddon-mfg?variant=34904581390

Check out the rainbow one!


----------



## JoleneC (20/2/17)

Thanks so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

